
Why don’t we have a word for it? - nirs
http://www.yosefk.com/blog/why-dont-we-have-a-word-for-it.html
======
xirium
yosefk has better commentary on hardware design (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=107221> ).

------
dusklight
I really wish we had a down arrow on the main news screen.

